# [SOLVED] Speaker level to line level



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

What is the best way to attenuate speaker output (20V max) to line level output (0V-2V).

I am connecting an aftermarket stereo with a factory amplifier.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Speaker level to line level*

I really have been out of it for a long time...

Back when I purchased my last head unit a sub $100 head unit would have turned on and played music... Turns out that this one can change it's rear output to line level from the setup menu...


----------

